# صناعة الاتصالات في الوطن العربي



## shatobr (3 نوفمبر 2009)

في العشر سنوات الماضية تطورت انظمة الاتصالات بشكل كبير سهل على الكثير من دول العالم الثالث ان تنشئ صناعة اتصالات خاصة بها حيث وفرت تكنولوجيا اوبن صورس Open Source امكانية ان يقوم المطورون في تلك الدول من تطوير الانظمة الخاصة بهم و الامثلة كثيرة على ذلك فشركة هواوي الصينة بدات بالعمل في منتصف التسعينيات ربما .. لا اعرف بالتحديد .. والان هي ربما تكون الاولى في هذا المجال وتصنع كل شئ يخص الاتصالات .. الهند أيضا من الدول المتقدمة في هذا المجال ..دول اوربا الشرقية أيضا متقدمة .. حتى دول أمريكا اللاتينية وايران بدات تنشئ صتاعة اتصالات خاصة بها ... في الدول العربية .. لا نجد أي شئ ... أبدا 
هل الخلل في المهندسين العرب ... أم في الجامعات العربية ..... ماالذي يمنع قيام صناعة أتصالات مربحة في الوطن العربي ولا تعتمد على الدعم الحكومي بل تعتمد على الابداع والمنافسة وتقديم الافضل بسعر ارخص ... 
أود طرح هذا الموضوع للنقاش لعلنا نعرف الاسباب وراء تأخر العرب تكنولوجيا ... أو ربما تكون هناك صناعة أتصالات عربية ولكننا لا نعرف عنها .. كل شئ جائز واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Lucent (2 يناير 2010)

صناعة أجهزة الاتصالات ليست سوفتوير بل فيها هاردوير و تقنية فائقة Hi-Tech
بالإضافة لذلك ، حتى تستطيع بيع منتجك فيجب عليك أن تنافس
تنافس إيركسون و ألكاتيل لوسنت و غيرها في تقنيتها و جودتها العالية
أو تنافس هواوي في السعر الذي كسرت فيه ظهور عمالقة الاتصالات
الموضوع ليس سهلا
هو ليس بمستحيل و لكن صعب جدا جدا جدا
لذلك من الأنسب للعالم العربي الاستثمار في صناعة المعرفة 
و كمثال .. قوة المهندسون و الخبراء العرب و تمكنهم و مهنيتهم العالية في المعرفة بـ " الاتصالات " بكل ما تحيط به هذه الكلمة و استثمار ذلك في إنشاء عمل مؤسساتي كمراكز البحوث و غيرها هو استثمار في صناعة المعرفة


----------



## حسين كركوك (2 يناير 2010)

كلامك صحيح اخ Lucent، لكن لا اعتقد ان الامر بتلك الصعوبة... كل ما نحتاجه هو التمويل... وهو ما يوجد لدينا اكثر من اي دولة في العالم.... فلا تظنن ان الصين اغنى من السعودية او الامارات او غيرها.

لكن المشكلة ان الدول العربية كلما اصبح لديها فائض فانها تصرفه على الامور الجمالية والترفيهية او تضعه في حسابات بنوك عالمية لا تلبث ان تصيبها الافلاس فتذهب الاموال هباء منثورا...

اذا اجتمعت الدول العربية (كما فعل الاتحاد الاوربي) وانشأت اتحادا تكنولوجيا لتبدأ به انشاء المصانع التكنولوجية ومراكز التطوير والبحوث، ولا بأس باستيراد العقول من الخارج حتى مدة معينة لحين تأهيل المهندسين العرب... وسترى كيف سنتجاوز حتى كل الشركات العملاقة...

انا اعمل في مجال الاتصالات... ولقد صعقت عندما قدمت لنا عروض لاجهزة مصنوعة في كينيا (؟؟؟) 

نعم كينيا الافريقية التي لاتجد لقمة العيش!!

ولقد جربنا الاجهزة ووجدناها جيدة جدا وسنبدأ بشراء الوجبة الاولى...

في احد الايام قال لي احد الاصدقاء: عندما تطلب من مهندس عربي ان يعمر لك مبنى محطما بالكامل سيقول لك يااااه... يا اخي هذا صعب جدا ً... كيف سنبنيه من جديد ويدوخ راسك بالتشكي

لكن عندما تطلب نفس الشيء من شخص امريكي او اوربي سيقول لك: لنبدأ بسرعة... فلدينا الكثير من العمل!


----------



## shatobr (3 يناير 2010)

انا اعمل في مجال صناعة الاتصالات وهي ليست صعبة علي الاطلاق بل هي في غاية السهولة وقد تحولت الي صوفت وير وانا لا اقول ان ننافس لوسنت او ايركسون او حتي هواوي ولكن ممكن ايجاد صناعة اتصالات تبدا من البدلات البسيطة وتتطور .. المشكلة كما ذكر الاخ حسين في التمويل وايضا في الجامعات العربية وبالتحديد في الاساتذة والابحاث فمعظم الشركات الكبري التي نراها اليوم خرجت من رحم الجامعات والفلوس وحدها لاتعمل شئ ان لم يكون قبلها وجود مبدعين يحاولون استقطاب المستثمرين


----------

